# Best tool for watch band replacement? Watch kit?



## panamamike

Was looking for the best tool for this job. I'm wondering if a two sided spring bar removal tool exists, I'm always concerned I'll damage the opposite lug hold when switching out the bar.

When searching, I came across various watch "repair" kits that have some additional watch tools. However what's included and the prices vary more that I had anticipated. I'm looking for the best bang for the buck type of tool set or just spring bar removal.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## StufflerMike

Moved to Books, Tools, Winders & other Watch Accessories !


----------



## nmadd

There are certainly higher quality, but I bought this $5 tool and it has worked just fine for me.
Spring Bar Link Pin Remover Watch Band SpringBar Tool | eBay


----------



## Nokie

Try these two options- http://www.mywatchmaker.net/watchmakertools.htm,Watch Tools

Some good tool kits out there for less, but you get what you pay for, so look for quality if possible.


----------



## TRIPtych

Does anyone have any experience with the above mentioned tool kits? I am also in the market for a tool kit. My wife just bought me a Breitling Croco strap for my Super Avenger. I absolutely love it, but I was shocked when I brought the watch/strap to my AD and they charged me $60 to change the strap ($30 for changing it and $15 each for 2 new spring bars that apparently are different than the metal strap ones)

I don't want to have to spend that kind of money every time I want to change between the Croco strap and my metal band, so I want a quality tool kit so I can do it myself. I just don't want to use a cheap, bad quality kit/tools. The ones posted above look pretty much identical to the kits on eBay. This concerns me. Can anyone recommend a good quality kit? I have no problem spending decent money for a kit that will last me a lifetime. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## chriswalkerband

Micro Tool Chest 16109 Swiss Army Knife

This is THE watch guys tool. I wrote up a more detailed review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/swiss-army-wenger-bergeon-micro-toolchest-524046.html

Can be had off of amazon or ebay for around $100. =)


----------



## boulderjoe

TRIPtych said:


> ... I just don't want to use a cheap, bad quality kit/tools. The ones posted above look pretty much identical to the kits on eBay. This concerns me. Can anyone recommend a good quality kit? I have no problem spending decent money for a kit that will last me a lifetime. Any help would be great. Thanks


I am in the same boat, I want a nice tool for changing bands, not the cheap ones in the ebay kits. That swiss army knife looks slick, but I just need a nice spring -bar-tool-thing that won't scratch the case of my watches..

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Not_a_watch_snob

+1

Tempted to buy the 8 dollar 16 pc set from amazon but i dont usualy buy cheap tools....im a tool snob with a budget


----------



## cardiffgiant

Not_a_watch_snob said:


> +1
> 
> Tempted to buy the 8 dollar 16 pc set from amazon but i dont usualy buy cheap tools....im a tool snob with a budget


I got that kit so that I could remove a couple of links form 2 bracelets and change a strap. One of the small screw drivers was broken in the bag. Everything else seemed ok, but pretty cheap. It did the job for a pretty low price, but I will probably only use a couple of the tools in the kit and would have been better off just spending a few more bucks to buys less tools of higher quality.


----------



## Not_a_watch_snob

Anything better you could recommend? all i need to do is change a strap on a Orient, resize a seiko and maybe open up the back of a Seiko and or Orient. I want these tools to last because I am just getting into the hobby and I can see myself using this set a lot. 

Many Thanks!


----------



## mick arthur

I have the set you mention (Amazon.com: 16 PCS Watch Tool Kit: Tool Kit: Watches) and have used the bracelet sizing tool extensively. I have used the screwed in case back tool a couple times. It has definitely paid for itself. Overall, the set is extremely cheap and the screw drivers will break very easily. I have found the spring bar tool to be too big to use effectively on my watches. I use my Swiss Army knife instead.

One tool I use a lot is a leather punch tool. The only problem with it is that the smallest punch is still usually slightly larger than most factory watch strap holes, but it is still acceptable to use. General Tools 72 Revolving Plier For Punching Round Hole


----------



## Memphis1

has anyone found a pin remover for watch bands larger than 22mm?? all the ones that amazon sells max out at 18 or 23mm. I have a few watches with 24 and 25mm bands.


----------



## Wakmann186

Essingler has a couple of decent tool kits. I think the quality is a step above the auction site kits, but not at full time everyday professional tool levels. They do sell those tools too.


----------



## elavate7

TRIPtych said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the above mentioned tool kits? I am also in the market for a tool kit. My wife just bought me a Breitling Croco strap for my Super Avenger. I absolutely love it, but I was shocked when I brought the watch/strap to my AD and they charged me $60 to change the strap ($30 for changing it and $15 each for 2 new spring bars that apparently are different than the metal strap ones)
> 
> I don't want to have to spend that kind of money every time I want to change between the Croco strap and my metal band, so I want a quality tool kit so I can do it myself. I just don't want to use a cheap, bad quality kit/tools. The ones posted above look pretty much identical to the kits on eBay. This concerns me. Can anyone recommend a good quality kit? I have no problem spending decent money for a kit that will last me a lifetime. Any help would be great. Thanks


I work at time after time inc. that price is rediculous


----------



## TimeThief

Hey folks. Gonna revive this old thread. Need to change a strap on a Breitling Colt. A good quality toolkit you'd recommend? I'm a little perplexed as to how to remove the end of the strap which attaches to the watch case.

I should add that it's a 22/20 211S






Ocean Racer Rubber strap, and I'm not changing the strap style, just needed a new one to cut to a larger size.


----------



## SC-Texas

Guess I need a tool set myself.

Is the Amazon set worth messing with?


----------



## StufflerMike

Bergeon 6111 or check out the 6767F. Both have been suggested by a lot of members here on Watchuseek.


----------



## elavate7

If the pins are spring bars, then you can use a small screw driver. Make sure you catch on to the rounded wedge before you pull it down.


----------



## solarforever

elavate7 said:


> If the pins are spring bars, then you can use a small screw driver. Make sure you catch on to the rounded wedge before you pull it down.


I got a Citizen CB0020-50E and stores charge somewhere between $6 and $10 for 10 second job. (At Macy's it took her like 30 seconds to remove bunch of links and maybe 10 seconds to add one back when I said it's too tight but that was a different Citizen watch). How can I tell if this is spring bars or push bars?

I checked all the Amazon sellers and watch tools, there isn't a single one that gives confidence. Like earlier posters in this thread, most reviewers claim they are junk and they break very easily. Are there any high quality ones we can buy? Or is it same cheap one that everyone uses, except they know how to handle it? I would hate to scratch up my new watch's band.


----------



## EHV

Did you see Mike's post above? (Also quoted below.)

These are the definitive tools for the job. You can find cheaper alternatives that are fine but you've gotta know what you are looking at prior to purchase to make sure that the quality is similar.

If you need more tools try Ofrei, Esslinger and Boston Watch Exchange. They have all of the professional tools needed to do anything on your watch.
I wouldn't mess with what is on Amazon if you are serious about getting it done properly or going to do it more than once.

Try Youtube for strap changing and bracelet sizing videos as well as a net search for more pics and advice.

Once you understand the systems, you will be able to determine what your watch has.



stuffler said:


> Bergeon 6111 or check out the 6767F. Both have been suggested by a lot of members here on Watchuseek.





solarforever said:


> I got a Citizen CB0020-50E and stores charge somewhere between $6 and $10 for 10 second job. (At Macy's it took her like 30 seconds to remove bunch of links and maybe 10 seconds to add one back when I said it's too tight but that was a different Citizen watch). How can I tell if this is spring bars or push bars?
> 
> I checked all the Amazon sellers and watch tools, there isn't a single one that gives confidence. Like earlier posters in this thread, most reviewers claim they are junk and they break very easily. Are there any high quality ones we can buy? Or is it same cheap one that everyone uses, except they know how to handle it? I would hate to scratch up my new watch's band.


----------

